# Being a Vampire!



## Brian G Turner (Aug 13, 2003)

When I was 18 I had a "Lost Boys" poster on my wall - "Party all night, never grow old - it's fun to be a vampire". Being a vampire seemed like such a _cool _ thing to be!

But nowadays...I don't know whether it's having a family, or crossing 30, but being a vampire would seem such a drag nowadays!

Having to get up in the evening to bite someone's neck - chore! And since when do most people care for the necessary cleanliness in having their neck bitten? I mean, seriously, when was the last time anybody here rubbed their neck with soap?

Going to sleep in a coffin filled with earth - well, that's going to ruin your clothes, else mean you have to spend half the night by the washing machine.

And living at night - really, where's the attraction? Most of the shops are shut, the TV is terrible!

And party all night? Oh, please, no! Let me have a comfortable night in with a book and a glass!

Funny what age does to you. Or I am I simply being the grump again?


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 13, 2003)

I never wanted to be a vampire but I sure loved that movie!

I'm with you though, give me a good book, nice fire, lots of chocolate...and you may not see me for days!


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 13, 2003)

There is so much different Vampire lore that it's really hard to figure out anymore what a Vamp can and can't do....Aghh...vamp confusion!
As far as my personal thoughts on this...if I had to be a magical critter...there are lots of more interesing things to be than undead!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 14, 2003)

> there are lots of more interesing things to be than undead!



LOL! I think you summed it up there!


----------



## Twelve (Aug 14, 2003)

When I was younger, I hated vampires.  I mean, the idea of a creature sucking the blood of another disturbed me.

Now I find the concept of female vampires to be strangely....attractive.

I'm sick, I know, but...

I mean, I was watching the HELLSING anime, and the female vampire in that series was SO adorable.

And I just got done watching LXG, and the female vampire in that movie was absolutely stunning.

*shakes head*

I don't know what's wrong with me...

12


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 14, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with you!  It is just the 'mystique' and the feeling of danger that is attractive.

Why else would so many male villains be attractive to women?  The dangerous 'wild side' appeals to our inner adventurer that we usually suppress in daily society.  We revel in their ability to do exactly what they want, when they want without rules, mores or societal strictures to hold them back.

There's my psychobabble for the day.  Leave a nickel on the counter as you leave...NEXT!
 ;D


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 14, 2003)

Freud would be proud!


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 14, 2003)

Aww...shucks, I'm blushing


----------



## Twelve (Aug 14, 2003)

*throws nickel to dwndrgn*

Is that what it is? Good...I like that answer.

12


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey,

Ya get great clothes to wear, liquid diet, get to fly, can turn invisible (Great for getting in free to movies, etc.), If you are a dracula type you can control animals and the weather!

Sounds like fun to me! plus I LOVE the night!

Kiwimac


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 30, 2003)

Hi *kiwimac* - and welcome to the chronicles-network _as well_! (I've already said hello at comparative-religion.com  ).

The free movies would definitely have to be a plus - but I feel so old and creaky and hardly go anymore as it is!

Btw - that actually a very good signature.


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 31, 2003)

Why thank you Brian, (who is a: not the Messiah and B: a very naughty boy!)

Kiwi  "Alms for an ex-leper" mac -- Who LOVES the Life of Brian


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 31, 2003)

And who couldn't? 

I have _so_ got to get the US DVD release - the region 2 release for the UK is just the film with very few extras. Region 1 is stuffed with them -  deleted scenes??! Methinks Father Christmas and I will have words.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 10, 2003)

> *And living at night - really, where's the attraction?*



Call me antisocial - but the distinct lack of people for a start. There's little more satisifying than a long walk in the dark with a distinct lack of the small-minded vulgarity that is general public.



> Ya get great clothes to wear, liquid diet, get to fly, can turn invisible (Great for getting in free to movies, etc.), If you are a dracula type you can control animals and the weather!



Come on, whats not to like about that!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 18, 2003)

Well, my friends tell me I would make a great vampire - I'm not that thrilled with the daylight hours, and I thrive at night.  But, as someone else said earlier - scifimoth, I think - the lore is somewhat contradictory, even in the widely held belief that vampires cannot go out in the daylight.  There is one scene in Bram Stoker's original novel in which the Count is out and about during the day.  And, in Chelsea Quinn Yarbro's St. Germain novels, the vampires are regularly able to tolerate sunlight, as long as certain precautions, such as wearing shoes with the soles lined with their native earth.

I don't know about the blood-drinking part - don't think I'd like that.  And I'd miss regular food.  But I would definitely love the part some versions of the lore(including Yarbro's) include, that vampires don't need to sleep at all in normal circumstances.  I wouldn't mind that at all.  It would mean that I could sleep if I wanted to, as a recreational activity; but if I had things to do, I wouldn't be bothered by having to stop to sleep.


----------



## Twelve (Oct 18, 2003)

I like to drink much more than I like to eat.

So I suppose having a liquid diet would certainly appeal to me...

...if it wasn't blood. If I can be a vampire that can control his desire for human blood and learn to live on goat blood or something, perhaps I can deal with that.

I think I would make a good vampire too, Little Miss.

Heck, I would buy a big castle in Switzerland...something Gothic sounding like, 

SCHLOSS ADRIANSTEIN, home of Count Zwölf!!!

(Ah, Saturday morning....I'm a different man when I allow myself to sleep in.)


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 20, 2003)

Well Twelve I just read a story that included a vampire that turned an obsession for human blood into an obsession for coffee!


----------



## Twelve (Oct 20, 2003)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Well Twelve I just read a story that included a vampire that turned an obsession for human blood into an obsession for coffee!


DANG! I hate coffee! I guess that wouldn't work! lol

12


----------



## jerchar (Oct 20, 2003)

I am really not all that keen on being a vampire, when you look at how they end up: Tom Cruise drinking blood of toads in "interview with a vampire", although I wouldn't mind to show my neck to Brad Pitt in that movie. I liked the idea of the vampire girl Kirsten Dunst, who after years and years of being a vampire had a womens mind trapped in a girls body, could be a new thread sometimes. I really liked Mina Harker in LXG, she's got class, she's intelligent, attractive and dangerous; could become my friend. I don't really like all these new approaches to show vampires, I mean like in Blade I, I prefer the old idea of what a vampire is. Anyway it is never a happy end for a vampire, so I think I am going to wear my garlic necklace to avoid any mosquitoes....


----------



## RivenBorn (Oct 20, 2003)

I think vampires our interesting in all aspects from vampirism and blood lust of the modern subculture society to the mythical aspects of vampires. However do I want to be one? It depends on the idea of what they are. I mean there is the romantic ideals of vampires written in litature and for movies and tv shows and there is the truth behind what they are which isn't so pretty. But being a vampire is not so bad. It has its ups and downs however every kid wants to be somethings. A vampire is just one of them.


----------



## Twelve (Oct 21, 2003)

jerchar said:
			
		

> I really liked Mina Harker in LXG, she's got class, she's intelligent, attractive and dangerous;


Ah, yes...another fan of Mina.

12


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 21, 2003)

jerchar said:
			
		

> I am really not all that keen on being a vampire, when you look at how they end up: Tom Cruise drinking blood of toads in "interview with a vampire", although I wouldn't mind to show my neck to Brad Pitt in that movie. I liked the idea of the vampire girl Kirsten Dunst, who after years and years of being a vampire had a womens mind trapped in a girls body, could be a new thread sometimes.


OMG - you're not telling me that the little girl in Interview with a Vampire was Kirsten Dunst, are you??


----------



## Twelve (Oct 21, 2003)

I said:
			
		

> OMG - you're not telling me that the little girl in Interview with a Vampire was Kirsten Dunst, are you??


Hard to believe, isn't it?

12


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 21, 2003)

I actually thought Kirsten Dunst was in her late twenties or something. Darn it, those child actors really grow up quick! 

Or maybe it's just that folks like me forget how old some films are?


----------



## jerchar (Oct 21, 2003)

I am glad I told you something you did not know about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I enclose a picture of Kirsten Dunst in "interview with a vampire", the film was made in 1994, so Kirsten really had time to grow up, didn't she.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 21, 2003)

All I can say is - you learn something new everyday!

And thanks for proving it for me!


----------



## Sci-fi_gEEk (Oct 22, 2003)

You know I've watched that movie several times and it never dawned  on me that the little girl was Kirsten Dunst!!  Goes to show you how observant I am.

As for being a vampire, I think it, as RivenBorn said, depends on what your idea of a vampire is.  If were talking the romaticized version so prevelent in literature and movies, then sure sounds great.  But if we're talking about that evil hell spawn monster, then I think I'll pass.  

The one thing about vampires that I think has always intrigued me is their immortality.  I suppose that it's almost cliche to say that I'd trade my humanity for immortality but I think, presented with the choice, there's a good chance that I'd accept.  I just think it would be so cool to see how the world develops, where technology goes, and where society goes.  Hmmm, sounds like a new thread.

the gEEk


----------



## jerchar (Oct 23, 2003)

Hello,
I don't think immortality would be a good side to life; I just think how sad it would be if you're immortal and have to watch all the people you know and love or hate die but you remain alone, this of course would drive me not to get attached to anybody. So here you have it, I would not be a vampire because I don't want to be alone, lonely. Now if a vampire could chose in giving up his immortality, then I would have to rethink my position.


----------



## Twelve (Oct 24, 2003)

Immortal vampires? All the vampires that I know of get killed eventually.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 24, 2003)

Twelve said:
			
		

> Immortal vampires? All the vampires that I know of get killed eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who can forget "death by stereo".


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 5, 2017)

A Vampire can be both a hero and villain.


----------



## Stable (Feb 5, 2017)

@BAYLOR The thread rises from the dead. Very appropriate. Forum necromancy perhaps?


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 5, 2017)

Stable said:


> @BAYLOR The thread rises from the dead. Very appropriate. Forum necromancy perhaps?



Indeed. 

Seemed like an interesting topic so , I figured why not reanimate it?


----------



## Stable (Feb 5, 2017)

Cue lightning, maniacal laughter, the flipping of large switches, claims to be a god, discussions about who is really the mad one here, etc.


----------



## hopewrites (Mar 7, 2017)

Kristen's character in Interview makes the best point. Now, the other vampires around her stopped the clock in their prime. So that the ideal vampire was made at an age of "party all night" and kept that vitality into their maturity. 

Conditional immortality, provided you can find something mortal to live off of... wouldn't work if everyone did it then, so there's the elitist angle.


Not for me though. I'd probably end up the chattel of one, and flicker brightly just before giving out on them and being tossed aside, dead or useless one and the same. 


As someone up-thread said, with all the other magical creatures I could be... naw.


----------

